# Rebelraw



## dimag333 (12 mo ago)

Anyone use this service? Pup is due in 2 weeks, she will be 8 weeks old and has been weened and eating diamond puppy. I plan on moving to raw but never used anything but instinct boost. anyone use rebel raw before?

steve


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

I did use it for a few months. Its good but I think there are better options out there. I prefer K9-kraving and Small Batch for complete mix. For just meat My Pet Carnivore and Raw Feeding Miami are my go to's.


----------

